# 读音：办 (-an)



## stephenlearner

各位好：

这个介绍中文音系的维基词条（https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_Standard_Chinese_phonology）说：
安（前无介音）的元音是[a]，因此我们可推导出像办、谈、感等元音也是一样。
当然，肯定有人发这个音，但是我觉得生活中很多人不会开口那么大。
我觉得人们往往发的像英语的[æ]， 甚至是[ʌ]。

比如汉语的“办”这个词，我们发音是否像英语的ban 或 bun？我听了听美式英语的ban 和 bun，觉得都算是“办”。当然，需要忽略前面的清音和浊音。


----------



## brofeelgood

我倒觉得 barn /bɑːn/ 的英式发音最为接近.


----------



## fyl

我觉得æ比较接近，ʌ的话感觉有点像「笨」。


----------



## stephenlearner

谢谢。

我以前也觉得美国人会把[ʌ]发成央元音[ə]，那样的话，bun就很像笨了，但是我听bun, pun, fun 等词, 觉得像汉语的笨，盆，奋，但也像办、判、饭。可能是介入两者之间吧。



brofeelgood said:


> 我倒觉得 barn /bɑːn/ 的英式发音最为接近.


这个barn开口很大。我们在朗读时会这样说“办”，但是平常说话可能不会。


----------



## brofeelgood

barn /bɑːn/ -
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/.../barn_/barn_British_English_pronunciation.mp3
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/sounds/e/en_/en_gb/en_gb_w0006890.mp3
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/media/english/uk_pron/b/bar/barn_/barn__gb_1.mp3

ban /bæn/ -
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/...n/ban_B/ban_British_English_pronunciation.mp3
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/sounds/e/en_/en_gb/en_gb_w0006450.mp3
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/media/english/uk_pron/b/ban/ban__/ban__gb_1.mp3

怎么听都觉得 ba:n 比 bæn 较接近


----------



## Skatinginbc

汉语的“办”和美语的"ban""bun"有明顯差距, 當我發音時, 我能清楚意識到他們發音部位的不同. 怎麼不同呢?  這就說來話長了.  簡單的說:
張口裂嘴 ==> 办 是"張口", ban 是"裂嘴".
高低前後 ==> 办 比 bun 還"低", 還"前".


----------



## fyl

brofeelgood said:


> barn /bɑːn/ -
> http://www.macmillandictionary.com/.../barn_/barn_British_English_pronunciation.mp3
> http://www.collinsdictionary.com/sounds/e/en_/en_gb/en_gb_w0006890.mp3
> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/media/english/uk_pron/b/bar/barn_/barn__gb_1.mp3


这三个发音，第1、3我"听到"的是"棒"（像ang而非an），第2个像是"罢-n"（像两个音节）。

汉语中的"办"，应该是个前元音，不会是ʌ、ɑ这种，而且n可以很轻或者不发（只发一个鼻化元音）。

感觉a~æ甚至ɛ都有可能，a最接近。但我也觉得“办”这个音开口应该比较小，是不是open vowel只要求舌位比较低，而嘴张开的程度可大可小？


----------



## Skatinginbc

fyl said:


> 我也觉得“办”这个音开口应该比较小，是不是open vowel只要求舌位比较低，而嘴张开的程度可大可小？


由於受/n/預期同化的影響, "办"不像平常單獨的"阿"(a)那樣地大開口, 即使如此, "办"仍是 open or near open, 比 /ɛ/ 開得大些兒.
美语的/æ/也是 near open, 但除了"張口" (上下開)之外, 更重要的是"裂嘴"(左右開, 橫向擴張). "办" 僅僅是"上下開", 缺"裂嘴".


----------



## SuperXW

我的个人经验，仅供参考，不能做准……
美语bun≈普通话ban，
美语ben≈普通话ben，
美语ban 只要慢慢讲，就与汉语明显不同，普通话无对应音。


----------



## stephenlearner

各位从不同方面探讨这个问题，很有意思。

SuperXW 说 bun≈普通话ban，看来在这点上与我有同感。我觉得汉语“办”的元音，因说话人语速的快慢，场合的不同（是正式还是随意），会在几个地方游走，有时会发成英式的barn, 有时会是美式的ban, 有时甚至是美式的bun. 当然，正如Skatinginbc指出的，英语ban的口型是独特的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

汉语的“办”(front vowel) 和美语的"bun"(back vowel)是一前一後, 天南地北.  Nevertheless, if I have to pick either _ban_ or _bun_, I will say "_bun_" sounds more like 办 (Likewise, "_one_" sounds like 萬, "_done_" sounds like 蛋).


----------



## Youngfun

个人觉得，英式英语的ban比较接近“办”。而美式英语的ban往往念做 beh-uhn 那就差远了，甚至靠近“贝嗯”。

北方口音的 an 确实接近 [æn]


----------



## Skatinginbc

Youngfun said:


> 个人觉得，英式英语的ban比较接近“办”。


Agree.  英式的 Taiwan 就比美式的 Taiwan 更像 臺灣


----------



## brofeelgood

Skatinginbc said:


> Agree.  英式的 Taiwan 就比美式的 Taiwan 更像 臺灣



糟糕...我听力的衰退比我想象中还严重 

就wan(中文是"憔悴"的意思)这个英文字, 我却又觉得美式的发音比较接近"湾"

英式 /wɒn/ = http://dictionary.cambridge.org/media/british/uk_pron/u/ukw/ukwal/ukwalla016.mp3
美式 /wɑːn/ = http://dictionary.cambridge.org/media/british/us_pron/w/wan/wan__/wan.mp3


----------



## YangMuye

我通常“办”发/ɐ/，强调的时候/a/~/ä/。所以粤语的a和aa我经常分不清。
我“苯”发 /ə/~/ɨ/，所以粤语的a和e我也经常分不清。

英音似乎 /ʌ/ 就是 /ɐ/，/æ/ 是 /a/。
美音 /ʌ/ 是 /ə/ (非重读)，/ɑ/ 是 /ä/。


----------



## Skatinginbc

brofeelgood said:


> 糟糕...


糟糕...我不知英式的wan究竟有多少種發音, 我的結論是根據 http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Taiwan 的發音 (Note: 點英國國旗, 得英式的Taiwan發音; 點美國國旗, 得美式的Taiwan發音),
也根據 http://www.thefreedictionary.com/ban 的英式發音
和美式發音.


----------



## brofeelgood

哦原来是这样... TFD 的英美发音示范分别来自 Collins 属下的 English Dictionary 和 American English Dictionary, 一般还算靠谱. 唯一不足的是有些英式发音的录音会偷工减料, 随随便便把之前录好的几个音节串上, 就当一个整字. 除了这点不喜欢以外, TFD也是我最常用的英语字典.

如要辨别英美两式的发音,我通常会参考剑桥的网上字典.

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/wan_1

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/taiwan


----------



## Youngfun

单独的wan 和 Taiwan 的 wan 发音不一样吧……


----------



## stephenlearner

还有一点，词典的发音应该是比较专业的，人单独发一个词，比较正式和正规，但不一定能反映真实说话时的情况。


----------



## OneStroke

stephenlearner said:


> 这个介绍中文音系的维基词条（https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_Standard_Chinese_phonology）说：
> 安（前无介音）的元音是[a]，因此我们可推导出像办、谈、感等元音也是一样。
> 当然，肯定有人发这个音，但是我觉得生活中很多人不会开口那么大。
> 我觉得人们往往发的像英语的[æ]， 甚至是[ʌ]。



同一个音位在不同的环境里，会产生不同的发音，就像晏子所说的，“橘生淮南则为橘，生于淮北则为枳”。正如维基百科所说，“办”“蛋”的a（[a]）和“元”的a（[ɛ]）也是同一个音位，只是因为位置不同，所以产生不同的音位变体。音位变体不是离散数据，维基百科列的只是大分类。“奥”和“按”的“a"，维基百科把它们放在一起，其实两者也大不同，分别在“按”的“a”会受后面的鼻音影响，变成【ã】之类的声音。窃以为，安、办之辩，其理亦在此。“安”的开头是零声母，根据音韵规则，应在开头添一个【ʔ】。【ʔ】跟b、t等音不同，发这些音不可以把嘴巴长得太大，否则就不成事了。所以，后面的[a]也受其影响，嘴巴不会张得太大。


----------

